# Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Dezember 2009)

*Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts


----------



## guidodungel (15. Dezember 2009)

*Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Faszinierend!


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (15. Dezember 2009)

*Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

hammer bilder.


----------



## Hobbes (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Sind ja echt irre Bilder, mit den halbvereisten Mainboards 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man das Zeug über die Finger kriegt, sterben die dann ab???


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



Hobbes schrieb:


> Sind ja echt irre Bilder, mit den halbvereisten Mainboards
> 
> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man das Zeug über die Finger kriegt, sterben die dann ab???



kommt drauf an wie lange 
1-2s passiert nichts 
danach schmerzt es etwas


----------



## Replicator (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Ja die Pics sind schon echt Hammer...
Was ist aber wenn die halbvereisten Mainboards wieder auftauen ?
Dann kommts doch zum Kurzschluss.....


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Meistens kommt es nu zu Krieichströmen die dazu führen, dass das System nicht mehr stabil läuft. Ist das Mainboard wieder vollständig trocken funktioniert es wieder normal.


----------



## theLamer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Der Pot auf Bild 7 ist aber mal dreckig... ist doch der aus Las Vegas, wo sie einen PII auf 6,5 GHz übertaktet haben, oder?


----------



## madamc (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



theLamer schrieb:


> Der Pot auf Bild 7 ist aber mal dreckig... ist doch der aus Las Vegas, wo sie einen PII auf 6,5 GHz übertaktet haben, oder?



Ich bezweifel stark das jemand jemals einen PII auf 6.5Ghz übertaktet hat. Die Dinger gabs ja maximal nur bis 450Mhz und da wären 6.050Mhz Übertaktung schon extrem unwahrscheinlich oder??


----------



## Artas (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



madamc schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel stark das jemand jemals einen PII auf 6.5Ghz übertaktet hat. Die Dinger gabs ja maximal nur bis 450Mhz und da wären 6.050Mhz Übertaktung schon extrem unwahrscheinlich oder??


 
Ich glaube er meint den Phenom 2 
hier ist ein youtube video wo sie den übertackten 
YouTube - AMD Phenom II Overclocked to 6.5GHz - New World Record for 3DMark


----------



## mad-onion (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Hmmm... ob das mit dem Kühlakku im Ansaugbereich des Lüfters etwas bringt?
Ich probiers gleich mal mit nem GEL-Akku an meinem Seitenlüfter aus, der versorgt meine Graka mit Frischluft...


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Aufjedenfall schöne Bilder 
Da sind sogar welche von mir dabei


----------



## Vulnerabilus (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

*Die extremsten Community-Kühllösungen *


"Extrem" ist eine superlativische Form, die genau wie "optimal" oder "einzig" nicht steigerbar ist.

Deshalb kann es auch nicht mehrere voneinander verschiedenen "extreme" Kühllösungen geben, sondern wenn nur eine, eben die eine extreme.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Hat diesen Post nicht gerade ein Mod gelöscht???
WiesoPostest du das noch mal?


----------



## Vulnerabilus (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Weil es stimmt und ich unsere Sprache mag.

Ich habe es etwas umformuliert, um die zuerst angebrachte direkte Kritik an der Redaktion heraus zu nehmen.


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Den ersten Post habe ich gelöscht. War auch sehr dicht an einer Verwarnung. 

@ Vulnerabilus: Der Ton macht die Musik. Wenn dir so viel an unserer Sprache liegt solltest du sie auch vernünftig einsetzen!


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Hmm ....laut wiki ist es aber steigerbar 

extrem ? Wiktionary

extrem /extremer /am extremsten


----------



## Vulnerabilus (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



der8auer schrieb:


> Den ersten Post habe ich gelöscht. War auch sehr dicht an einer Verwarnung.
> 
> @ Vulnerabilus: Der Ton macht die Musik. Wenn dir so viel an unserer Sprache liegt solltest du sie auch vernünftig einsetzen!



Ist in Ordnung, werde auf die Redakteurenehre künftig mehr Rücksicht nehmen und nicht mehr so destruktiv kritisieren. Inhaltlich stehe ich jedoch dazu und das ist ja denke ich auch im Dienst der Sache.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm ....laut wiki ist es aber steigerbar
> 
> extrem ? Wiktionary
> 
> extrem /extremer /am extremsten


Also so ähnlich wie bei "maximal"? Steigerst Du das ebenso? 

 Nicht alles, was in Wikis steht, stimmt auch so ohne Weiteres.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Maximal läßt sich nicht steigern ....im Gegensatz zu extrem 

*extrem*, *extremen*, *extreme*, *extremer*, *extremes*, *extremem*, *extremsten*, *extremeren*, *extremste*, *extremere*, *extremster*, *extremerer*, *extremeres*, *extremstes*, *extremerem*

Mal eine Auswahl für dich ....such dir was aus


----------



## Vulnerabilus (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Hm, warum ist das so schwer? 

Extrem bezeichnet das absolut Äußerste, das eben nicht mehr steigerbar ist.

Und insofern ist es damit genauso wie bei "optimal" und "maximal" -- mehr geht eben nicht.

Dass die Steigerungsformen dennoch in immer wieder (falsch) gebraucht werden, und als solche Fehlformen auch in Wortschatzsammlungen zu finden sind, sagt über ihre sprachliche Richtigkeit nichts aus.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Fail ....es kann mehrere Verschiedene extreme geben.

Was bei optimal und maximal eben nicht geht da sich das immer auf eine Sache bezieht.

Aber bevor wir jetzt hier extrem vom Thema abweichen und von einem extrem ins nächste fallen schlage ich doch vor mal meine extrem vereiste Graka zu zeigen wobei ich doch erwähnen muss das dieses die extremste Vereisung dieser Karte war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Du willst es halt nicht einsehen...

Was soll ich zu Deiner Graka sagen? Nee, so extrem ist es auch nicht, könnte extremer sein?

Vielleich sind wir beide einfach zwei extreme Dickköpfe- nee, geht nicht, eher zwei Dickköpfe, die Nahe am Extrem sind.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Naja ...ich bin schon extrem dickköpfig....aber so langsam sehe ich ein das du noch extremer bist und nicht aufgibst


----------



## evilfridolin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

    muss jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

^^So so ...wenn wir offtopic sind dann frage ich mich was dein Post ist 

Ich zeige wenigstens mal extreme Kühllösungen.

Und jetzt hier mal meine extremste ...()

Verdichter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Pumpe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ergbt .......Flüssig Amoniak Kühlung 

Agb 20000 l


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Crank !!!


----------



## frequence (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Extrem!!!!^^


----------



## Jarafi (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Die Kupferblockkühlung gefällt mir am ebsten, sehr schön


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Schöne Bilder  

Danke für die News, Stephan


----------



## SmileMonster (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Da kann man nur eins sagen "lechz was für´n tolles Spielzeug"
Thx für die Pic´s.
MfG Smile

@monkey sag mal ist dass auf deinen Pic´s ne Fabrik oder ne Kühlung, damit kannst ja fast ne Serverfarm kühlen. Respect


----------



## alive86 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Das wär mein Hobby wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen würde. Schön in die Werkstatt und das Zeug ausprobieren....

Danke für diese Storys und Bilder! Mehr davon!

Ich schließe mich an:


----------



## BikeRider (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



alive86 schrieb:


> Danke für diese Storys und Bilder! Mehr davon!
> 
> Ich schließe mich an:


Ich schließe mich auch an.


----------



## Lesh (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja ...ich bin schon extrem dickköpfig....aber so langsam sehe ich ein das du noch extremer bist und nicht aufgibst



Offtopic: Er hat aber recht, extrem ist ein Superlativ. Umgangssprachlich wird extrem dennoch gesteigert, auch wenn es eigentlich falsch ist. Da muss man sich auch nicht drüber lustig machen, das ist einfach so. Ich verweise nochmal auf Wiktionary: extrem ? Wiktionary .


@Topic: Beeindruckende Bilder, weiter so. Lohnt sich die ganze Mühe denn?


----------



## Professor Frink (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

xD, da ist sogar nen Bild von mir dabei xD
Hätt ich aufn ersten Blic garnet erkannt hätt ich kein Wasserzeichen druffgemacht 
Das Internet vergisst nie


----------



## DiZER (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

schönes hobby! richtig teure hardware schrotten. na ja wer hat, der hat


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Ziel ist nicht die Hardware zu Schrotten  Ich mach das seit Jahren und habe nocht nichts teures dabei gekillt. Nur eine 8800GT beim Löten


----------



## DiZER (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

ja, scheint so. der zweck heiligt die mittel. aber trotzdem der hammer soviel hardware zu quälen. reschpekt


----------



## Monolize (28. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ziel ist nicht die Hardware zu Schrotten  Ich mach das seit Jahren und habe nocht nichts teures dabei gekillt. Nur eine 8800GT beim Löten



sehr gut  spricht ja dann in dem fall auch für dich 


finds aber allgemein sehr krass, was ihr da alles könnt.... ich selbst kenn mich auch an sich sehr gut mit hardware etc aus aber was ihr da raushaut is der wahnsinn!!! voltmods etc....

die kühlung... und und und 

klar, wer kann der kann
aber andersrum, zeigt ihr halt auch was im extremen halt alles möglich wäre
und alleinschon das hat mehr aussagekraft als jedes benchergebnis 

ihr könnt mit recht stolz auf euch sein 

würde mir sowas gerne mal wieder angucken lassen und auf den neusten stand der dinge bringen lassen


----------



## Deimos (30. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Auch wenn ich von Extrem-Übertaktung sowas von keine Ahnung habe, muss ich an der Stelle ein grosses Lob aussprechen.

Was in dieses Hobby an Wissen, Können und Zeit einfliesst, verdient Hochachtung.

Meinen grössten Respekt also an Leute wie Professer Frink, der8auer, TrueMonkey, usw.
Das ist eine echte Bereicherung für jede PC-Community.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



der8auer schrieb:


> Nur eine 8800GT beim Löten



AAch, und das sagst du mir NACHDEM ich meine 8800 GT zu dir geschickt hab ? 
Nen schöner Teamcaptain bist du 




Deimos schrieb:


> Meinen grössten Respekt also an Leute wie Professor Frink, der8auer, TrueMonkey, usw.
> Das ist eine echte Bereicherung für jede PC-Community.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos



Danke für die Blumen aber ich glaub mit den beiden Cracks genannt zu werden verdiene ich nochnet  Bin selber noch ein Anfänger...


----------



## DiZER (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

anfänger hin, anfänger her, du gehörst dazu. weiter so leute! lieber takt - champions aus deutschland als anderswo Grüße nach brasilien


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Hehe danke für das Lob 

@ Frink: Das war eine 8800GT im nicht-Referenzdesign mit 2 gleichen ICs für RAM und GPU Spannung. 50:50 Chance ist fehlgeschlagen  Der RAM hat die etwas höhere Spannung nicht verkraftet.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

xD, trotzdemm kannst du sagen dass du die Lötpunkte auswürfelst


----------



## mAlkAv (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Schöne Bilder. Mein 790i hat's auch rein geschafft.

OT @ der8auer:
Die beiden IC's waren für vDD und vDDQ zuständig. Der für die GPU war ein anderer


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

lol...bild 27....zu geil


----------



## Hauptsergant (4. August 2011)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Manche Lösungen sind einfach Genail! Mülleimer+ Kühlschrank+Gartenschlauch
Aber die Leute die sowas basteln verdienen Respekt


----------



## manizzle (5. August 2011)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

hey super, was ihr da alles so fabriziert, respekt!  macht weiter so, eure verrückten ideen bringen bestimmt irgendwann mal was brauchbares für den alltag und ottonormal verbraucher heraus


----------



## On/OFF (15. April 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Ihr seid doch nicht ganz sauber  ^^ 

lol  ,  der Bauer..    zu geil

@derBauer :was kostet so ne Füllung ? und wie lang reichst du damit?


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Welche Füllung meinst du? 

Wenn du den 150 L Behälter meinst dann sind das etwa 450€  Wenn ich sparsam bin reicht mir das für so 2 Wochen


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (16. April 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



manizzle schrieb:


> hey super, was ihr da alles so fabriziert, respekt!  macht weiter so, eure verrückten ideen bringen bestimmt irgendwann mal was brauchbares für den alltag und ottonormal verbraucher heraus


 
Ja sofern sich Stickstoff ähnlich an den Tankstellen etabliert wie LPG, und die Crush-Ice Truhen an der Shell mit Dice befüllt werden 
Aber ich glaube selbst dann wäre mir der Unterhalt zu teuer ^^


----------



## 0815klimshuck (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

PC Games Hardware* eXtreme*


----------



## der8auer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Danke für die News


----------



## SchnickNick (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Cool, Bilder auch von mir mit dabei 
Dankeschön!


----------



## blackbolt (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Schöne Bilder Stephan ein paar hab ich sogar noch nicht gekannt


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

nice bilder ...und gleich die ersten zwei von mir


----------



## Jimini (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Auch wenn ich seit Jahren nicht mehr übertaktet habe und daher nicht mehr besonders bewandert bin, was die Materie angeht: das hier gezeigte Bildmaterial ist wirklich "pretty impressive" 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lancer. (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Hab ich bei Bild 110 (Mit werbung) wirklich 400Apere gelesen ? Wen ja, WTF? Was geht den da ab, das erklärt aber auch dan den 10mm²/16mm² dicke PE-Draht.
Verrückte sachen gibts.


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Hab ich bei Bild 110 (Mit werbung) wirklich 400Apere gelesen ? Wen ja, WTF? Was geht den da ab, das erklärt aber auch dan den 10mm²/16mm² dicke PE-Draht.
> Verrückte sachen gibts.


 
Rechne doch einfach mal P=U*I
Bei 1,6V die am Chip anliegen und sagen wir 250W Verlustleistung bist du schon bei 156A 
In diesem Fall musst jetzt aber mit I=P/U rechnen 

Ach ja da bekomme ich auch wieder Lust aufs Übertakten 
Vllt fülle ich meine WaKü mal mit Alkohol und pack den Radi in ne Kiste mit Trockeneis


----------



## efdev (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Rechne doch einfach mal P=U*I
> Bei 1,6V die am Chip anliegen und sagen wir 250W Verlustleistung bist du schon bei 156A
> In diesem Fall musst jetzt aber mit I=P/U rechnen
> 
> ...


 
davon wird aber falls vorhanden das Plexi und die schläuche nicht so begeistert sein.

schöne bilder  ich brauch unbedingt mal so einen schönen Bauer Pot.


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Habe keine Kühler mit Plexi und die Schläuche sollte ich vllt gegen was resistentes tauschen 
Oder ich mische Frostschutzmittel dazu aber das ist ähnlich aggressiv oder?


----------



## efdev (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

ich glaube nicht meistens wird auch G48 für wakü empfohlen als kühlerschutz falls unterschiedliche materialien zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juni 2013)

Ok gut zu wissen 
Hab jetzt immer auf Inno Protect gesetzt und hatte nie Probleme


----------



## efdev (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

im moment hab ich nur destelliertes wasser im einsatz funtkioniert seit 4 monaten auch so ganz gut, ohne das etwas grün ist oder meine teile sich auflößen .


----------



## On/OFF (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Ich seid doch krank    xD    

Krasses Hobby  !   Man muss aber viel Ahnung haben für Sowas ,,,     Respekt.   Vorallem baut ihr das ja alles selber .   Und viel Geld muss man auch haben ..    ist aber immer relativ . Trotzdem coole Sache .

Zu Bild 72 :   Ich wußte garnicht daß diese Temperaturfühler auf der CPU für so niedrige Temperaturen ausgelegt sind .....krass


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Die CPU Temperatur Fühler geben dir auch nicht immer korrekte Werte. Dafür hat man meist immer ein Thermometer im Pot drin (Romans pots haben auch dafür extra Löcher).


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Also diesen Karton mit dem Lüfter drin und dem Staubsaugerschlauch verstehe ich absolut nicht

Kann mir das Teil irgendjemand erklären??


----------



## On/OFF (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also diesen Karton mit dem Lüfter drin und dem Staubsaugerschlauch verstehe ich absolut nicht
> 
> Kann mir das Teil irgendjemand erklären??


 


hast echt ne coole signatur            .......


----------



## Mylo (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

habe ich das ganze richtig verstanden!? es geht hier bei dem ganzen also darum eine möglichst hohe zahl auf einem Monitor abzubilden?!?!?


----------



## ifrflyer (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Irgendeine Art Wettbewerb braucht wohl jeder. Ich werde es zwar nie verstehen,
ist jedenfalls besser als sich auf der Straße mit getunten Kisten Rennen zu liefern.


----------



## Voodoo2 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> habe ich das ganze richtig verstanden!? es geht hier bei dem ganzen also darum eine möglichst hohe zahl auf einem Monitor abzubilden?!?!?




Ja ja ich selber hab so ein ähnliches Hobby auf dem online Bankkonto schwarze Zahlen im 6 stelligen Bereich zu generieren


----------



## bastian123f (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Die Lösungen schauen immer wirklich Hammer aus. 
Respekt an diejenigen, die das als Hobby durchziehen.


----------



## T-MAXX (25. November 2018)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Schöne Bilder, aber sowas möchte ich nicht aufm Tisch haben.
Damit kann man weder Arbeiten noch taugt es was zum Spielen.
Punktejäger eben...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Jetzt müßte nur noch jemand eine Flüssigstickstoff AIO Kühler erfinden
der für dauereinsatz konzeptiert ist ohne das der Benutzer fürchten muß schwerste Erfrierungen
zu erleiden oder gar am Kühlkörper festzukleben im Betrieb .Der wäre eine Wasserkühlung 
weit überlegen und man könnte sich mehr aus dem System herrausholen.Und die kosten dafür müßte im Rahmen bleiben
und es müßte kompakt gebaut sein und leise arbeiten.Vielleicht kommt sowas mal in Zukunft,zumindest wäre es eine idee
worüber sich man gedanken machen könnte?Wäre für sowas bereit 300-450Euro auszugeben,
zumindest ist das bessere Lösung als ein Kompressorkühler,was zu groß und zu laut und zu teuer wäre.

grüße Brex


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Ein Kompressorkühler ist die geschlossene Bauform einer Verdampfungskühlung, LN2 die offene. Der Luftverflüssiger bei Linde, der dir das LN2 liefert und der in eine AiO-Ausführung integriert werden müsste, ist noch um einiges größer, teurer und lauter.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Eine Single Stage ist nicht laut ....hört man bei aufgedrehter Musik kaum heraus 
Und bei dem was da meistens dranhängt kommt es auf die 300W auch nicht mehr an


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Wenn man nur mehr Zeit hätte...
Das Board vorbereiten, Knete, Plastidip, Armaflex, Platz und Zeit. SS und Pot. Alles da, aber keine Zeit mehr für sowas.


----------



## Animetakerfan (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Wieso Unsinn und realitätsfern? Ich hab schon BF5 mit CPU+GPU auf Trockeneis gezockt. Ging 4h wunderbar hahhaha


----------



## JanJake (4. April 2020)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Also ich habe mal mit nem Kumpel im Winter bei -10°C den PC in den Garten gebracht. War schon krass kalt und wir haben gefroren wie sau, aber übertakten ging auch.


----------



## BxBender (4. April 2020)

*AW: Extreme Kühllösungen der Community - Update mit neuen Kühl-Stunts*

Also wenn ich erst einmal wegen Corona in die Antarktis ausgewandert bin, mache ich das am offenen Aufbau. Muahahha ^^


----------



## mkm2907 (23. August 2020)

JanJake schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal mit nem Kumpel im Winter bei -10°C den PC in den Garten gebracht. War schon krass kalt und wir haben gefroren wie sau, aber übertakten ging auch.



Ich kannte einen Overclocking-Spezi, der hatte einen alten Kühlschrank. Weil er ihn nicht wegwerfen wollte benutzte er ihn als Kühlung für seinen PC. Er stellt den Computer einfach in den Kühlschrank, der natürlich eingeschaltet war und konnte so sehr gute Übertaktung Ergebnisse erreichen. Es ist aber auch nicht überraschend, denn bei 7 Grad Temperatur wird auch eine übertaktete CPU nicht zu heiß.


----------



## latinoramon (24. April 2021)

genau mein ding   
bin kein Freund von undervolting. Einfach das maximum raus holen was geht, auch beim Mobo.


----------



## l3e4st (24. April 2021)

Geiler Scheiß


----------



## da_exe (25. April 2021)

1. Seite von 2009 und 3. von 2021. Man sollte meinen da tut sich mehr  
Auf gehts Jungs, die 4 Ghz "müssen" fallen


----------



## catze (31. Oktober 2021)

mkm2907 schrieb:


> Ich kannte einen Overclocking-Spezi, der hatte einen alten Kühlschrank. Weil er ihn nicht wegwerfen wollte benutzte er ihn als Kühlung für seinen PC. Er stellt den Computer einfach in den Kühlschrank, der natürlich eingeschaltet war und konnte so sehr gute Übertaktung Ergebnisse erreichen. Es ist aber auch nicht überraschend, denn bei 7 Grad Temperatur wird auch eine übertaktete CPU nicht zu heiß.


Das Problem ist weniger die Kühlung als das Kondenswasser


----------

